# Various Wood Finishes



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Hey all,

There have been quite a few people asking about wood finishes in chat lately.

I thought I would post up this chart from Wiki which details several common finishes.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

This is an excerpt from the book
Understanding Wood
by R. Bruce Hoadley

Chapter 12 - Finishing and Protecting Wood

For those willing to take the time to read, there is a wealth of information here.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice post, it answered most of my questions on finishing. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Hahuh... thanks Hrawk


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

will there be a quiz at the end?


----------



## monoaminooxidase (Jun 20, 2011)

I just read this article on wikipedia, and I think Urushi might make a great finish, at the very least it would be classy.
- So, who's gonna find a lacquer master in some small japanese mountain village and persuade him to coat a slingshot? Can't cost more than a couple hundred dollars







. We'll sooner see a slingshot made of gold, I guess. Joerg might probably get one when he retires or something...
Aaaanyway, thanks for posting the list, I personally am not sure if a woodworking section would not be appropriate - I mean there are woodworking forums on the internet, but, as Hrawk stated, questions about material/tools/finishes come up often around here.
Btw, since when does the forum have a tool section? I love it!


----------



## slingshotwannabe (Oct 17, 2011)

thanks hrawk. i really learn a lot.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

I'll be following this thread closely as I have to make some decisions on what to use for finish on the slingshots
I've just underway.

I've just hit my first one with BLO and then some lemon oil to leave it with just a hint of shine. I'm not so sure I
want a shiny finish on this one. I don't think I'll have it exposed to much water.

When I make my walking sticks and canes I use a spar varnish and that has proved to be quite durable.

Sean


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Topic moved to Woodwork forum.


----------

